# Happy Birthday Chase!!!



## im4dogz

Today was Chase's birthday! He turned 1 year old! How time flies!

At this same time last year, the dog I have always wanted was born.... and I had no idea. Ahh, yes, I was miles and miles away in Reno with my best friend watching the whole season two of LOST on DVD, I remember looking at the time early in the night and it was 9:30pm and my friend and I were going nuts all alone in the house on New Years, meanwhile in Santa Barbara my little baby boy was being born.









So today we had a big birthday bash, his best friend Chewy (aka my other dog who lives at my other house) came over and they played all day. it's 6pm now and it's the first time he's relaxed all day.







However Chewy had to leave so after he left I took him across the street and played around for a while, got some good pictures. We were going to go tracking but time slipped away from us, and I WAS going to make him a birthday cake, and I had the recipe (Doggie Carrot Cake that looked pretty good) and was about halfway through making it when I found out we had no carrots.







Note to self: Don't _assume_ you have any ingredient, no matter how often you see it laying around in the fridge/cupboard. So I tried another recipe, a cake recipe that involved beef-y baby food, which I didn't have so I substituted for wet dog food.... Eww. There was no way I was going to stink up the house with that mess, I chucked the batter in the garbage, I was afraid to give it to even the garbage disposal for fear it would blow up. So tonight he's getting a whole can of wet dog food with a candle stuck in it instead, which he's never had so it will be the most exciting thing on earth to him.









I can't believe how much he's grown up here's a "small" photo progression...

1 week old, at the breeder's:









5 weeks old, still at the breeder's









The night he came home at 7 weeks









9 weeks and one of the last days with two floppy ears









Stacking at 11 weeks









3-4 months









5 months









About 6 months









About 7-8 months









9-10 months









10 months











And finally, the pictures from today!

"It's what? My Birthday?!"









Handsome boy.









Chewy









Two friends









Then he got groomed!









And went back outside to get dirty again!



























And he's faster than a speeding bullet!!!









"My toy!"









Buds.









Make a funny face!!!









Now be serious!









And then there's Mr Squinty.










Mr Squinty left after that so we decided to go mess around some more.

Posing









Handsome headshot.









"I'm ready for my closeup mom!"










Then we went across the street to play!

.... And starts off with a bang.... or, bite.









And playing with an old shoe (which he loves more than anything.... except for maybe hats)









Running into the sunset.....









And then running back.









Doing a down so mom can get a shot!!









And a moment of quiet......









...... Turns into a mad dash to catch the shoe!!!









RAAAWRRRRR!!!!!

















He gave me head tilts all day long.









And some pretty poses




















*Happy Birthday 'Baby' Chase, I love you, and here's to many many more years!*


----------



## Natasha

Happy birthday Chase baby!!!!! I love all the pictures of him and what ever pictures are to come! 

He's such a cutie. To go back and look at their pup pictures really makes you ask were time has gone. 

To many more birthdays! 
<3 Auntie Brit and cousin Tash! 

ps give him a big hug and kiss from us please!


----------



## onyx'girl

Hailey, you are so lucky to have a pup like him~Treasure every moment
( I know you do!) He is a beauty! Happy Birthday/New Year Chase!


----------



## RG518

Happy Birthday to a very handsome Chase! Great pictures!


----------



## CherryCola

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!!







And big sloppy birthday kisses from Cherry too


----------



## elsie

happy (belated) birthday, Chase. what a handsome fella!!!!! looks like he had lots of fun. the pic where he & chewey are running side by side looks like he's is dragging chewey around like a toy


----------



## TMarie

Happy Birthday Chase! 

He gets more handsome everyday. Hailey you must be proud of your boy!


----------



## jesusica

Happy birthday Chase!


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Birthday Chase!


----------



## im4dogz

> Originally Posted By: TMARIEHailey you must be proud of your boy!


You bet I am!!









Thank you all.


----------



## dobricans

Happy Birthday Chase!!! What a handsome boy. I loved the pictures of him growing up.


----------



## Keeyah

Happy Birthday Chase!!


----------



## karlabythec

Happy belated birthday Chase...hard to believe it was a year ago I helped whelp the first puppy ever and it was him! 
Remember, his name was Andy. LOL 
He is so handsome and looks like he is so much fun!


----------

